# Anyone notice?



## FearlessFreep (Jul 22, 2005)

_ESPN 2_ has been showing a fair amount of K-1 fights recently


----------



## redfang (Jul 22, 2005)

They just seem to be the same ones over and over.


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Jul 23, 2005)

For those Canadian students, TSN also shows Professional kickboxing and soon MMA on Friday nights.  Pretty interesting sport fighting matches.  A lot of the athletes are well conditioned, from across Canada and North America.  Check it out.

  Troy


----------



## hwarang (Jul 27, 2005)

dude its called payper view, they always play mixed martial arts fights, including the one on august 24th in the ufc which is gonna be real sweet


----------

